# Getting down to Brass Plaques



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

our frequent visitors will remember our sojourn into literary quote plaques. well, near to those, are some brass plaques of iconic NY buildings....










chrysler building


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

101 Park Ave


----------



## Coral Moore (Nov 29, 2009)

Hello Brass Plaques, I <3 you!


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Beauteous.  Thank you for sharing, Scarlet!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

New York Central Building, 230 Park Ave.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

that's cool twin!


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

I really like these.  Keep posting!


----------



## Coral Moore (Nov 29, 2009)

scarlet said:


> New York Central Building, 230 Park Ave.


That one is neat.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

hopefully, you can all figure this one out...


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

spotsmom said:


> Please reply if you recognize this. No one seems to be able to...


to make it clearer.... there is a building IN FRONT of the Pan Am Building (which is now actually the Met Life Building) which has the statuary on it. It is that statuary I thought people would recognize. If not....


Spoiler



it's Grand Central Terminal


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

Actually, this is quite a landmark place!  If I ever go to NYC, you can bet I will want to go there and look at this thing.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Daily News Building 220 East 42nd Street


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Philip Morris Building, 120 Park Ave.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Chanin Building, East 42nd Street


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

G.E. Building 570 Lexington Ave


----------

